# Hotpoint wm55



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

Does anyone here know anything about Hotpoint WM55 wachine machines?

After previously owning a Zanussi machine that lasted well over twenty years, I can't say that this Hotpoint model has measured up ti the same build quality. Par for the course nowdays, I feel.

About twelve months ago I changed out the main drum bearings and seals, plus the spider. Not a job that I'd recommend and certainly not one that I ever want to repeat again even if I live to be 120! In addition, I have also had cause to change the door interlock (twice).

Recently, after completing a hot wash and moving to its spin cycle, this machine began making a terrible loud banging noise, similar to that which can occur when the load is uneven.

I switched off, checked everything and tried again. Still no different.

After removing the load, I tried rotating the drum by hand. It sounds fine. No noise, as was the case before when the bearings had worn out. Plus, there is little play on the drum as was the case previous to its change of bearings.

Powering up with the load removed and selecting spin, the machine motor seems to make a chattering noise at times, continually speeding up and slowing down, never reaching proper spin speed.

I have removed the belt to the drum and the fault still remains.

Water pumps out okay, so this leads me to think that the fault is either with the main motor, or one the pcb.

I wondered if the motor brushes were the problem, but closer inspection reveals that they have plenty of life, and besides, there is no excessive sparking.

Any suggestions? Or, anywhere else I can look for help?


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

So are you saying with the belt removed and just the motor running that the noise is still there? If the noise is there with only the motor running it sounds like the motor bearings are shot. I would not have expected it to have brushes. I would have thought it had a centrifugal switch. Anyway if the bearings are bad the shaft should be a bit wobbly it you try to move it by hand with the motor off. 

How old is this machine? Given the other issues perhaps it may be time to toss it in the trash. Hot Point IMO is not a very good brand and has not been for at least 20 years.


----------



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes. With the belt removed and the drum completely disconnected from the motor the noise still remains. 

The motor turns and sounds perfectly normal at times, and then this strange chattering noise re-occurs. 

If I sit the tip of my screwdriver directly on the metal housing of the motor when it's making the strange noise, I can feel the vibration travelling up the shaft of the driver, so I am pretty confident that it's the motor making the sound. But, if the bearing were shot, I'd of expected the motor to be noisy all the time and not be okay for a few seconds, and then start creating a racket again. 

What's more, why does the motor bearing cause the drum to bash about when the belt is reconnected? Presumably this could be an effect of the motor shaft wobbling about on the duff bearing, although it didn't seem to have an obvious amount of abnormal play when turning, as I recall. I'll go and take another look. 

The speeding up and slowing down issue is another odd effect, I thought. After all, if the bearing is worn then surely the motor would spin to normal speed, albeit very noisily. I just wondered whether the speed problem is due to some form of motor speed control fault on the main pcb. 

Does anyone know if motor bearings are available, or whether there is any way I can be certain 100% before opting for this course of action. 

At the end of the day, I am not happy with the machine and its reliability factor, but after only recently slaving over changing the bearings, I feel reluctant to sling it until I've squeezed every bit of remaining life from the heap!

Any further advice gratefully received.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Check the end play on the motor shaft. I suspect it will have some and it should have none. If so what happens I could see the shaft starting to bind up which explains the variable speeds. I have never replaced a motor bearing on a small motor like this. They can be rebuilt as long as what the bearing is seated in is not damaged. You probably would have to take the motor to a motor repair place to get the parts if this is something a layman can attempt.


----------



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

I'll have a check on the play of the shaft and the possible dis-assembly of the motor. I'll also have a look around for parts. Will let you know how I get on, and will post back to this thread as and when I have an update. Thanks.


----------

